
Donut Rendering Project - schiller-silvio
http://movement.stanford.edu/courses/cs348b-competition/cs348b-05/donut/index.html
======
nerdponx
I love how they state their objective ("photorealistic donut rendering") as if
its importance were large and self-evident. Gotta love basic research.

